
International Fellowship applications for Part 2 now open - tomarshubham24
http://www.fast.ai/2018/01/17/international-spring-2018/
======
tatasse
Very attractive for potential students who can otherwise do nothing about
their passion. But, how would anyone substantiate one's hard work/achievements
without at least a certificate?

